# Scriptures that support the Sovereignty of God



## Blue Tick (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello,

If anyone is in a position to help me compile a list of scriptures that support the sovereignty of God in Salvation I would greatly appreciate this. I'm busy with work and can't do the research at the moment.

Doesn't have to be exhaustive.

Blessings and Peace.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f48/scr...vidence-sovereign-ordination-all-events-5966/


----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 12, 2008)

Perfecto!


----------



## Zenas (Mar 12, 2008)

"Can the Ethiopian change his skin
or the leopard his spots?
Then also you can do good
who are accustomed to do evil."

Jeremiah 13:23 proves one cannot choose good and therefore God. Man is unable to "choose" salvation.

..."though they were not yet born_ (speaking of Jabob and Esau) _and had done nothing either good or bad—in order that God’s purpose of election might continue, not because of works but because of him who calls- she was told, "The older will serve the younger." As it is written, "Jacob I loved, but Esau I hated."

Romans 9:11-13 exhibit's God's unconditional election of Jacob over Esau for no other reason that He deemed it so. This is following an explaination of Paul where we are told that not all who are the physical offspring of Israel or Abraham are actually God's people or Abraham's offspring. We are shown that from the people that God covenanted with, He soveregnly chose those who would serve Him.

I am pressed for time, but there is also the verse where God reserved for Himself an alottment of Israelites who had not bent their knee in worship of Ba'al, if anyone can find it. 

Those are from the OT alone. There are more I can provide.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 12, 2008)

That list Chris made is the most complete list I'd ever seen. It's a beaut, in fact, I had it tattood on my back. Trouble is I can't read the dang thing unlessen I look in a mirror and then it's backwards.


----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 12, 2008)

> That list Chris made is the most complete list I'd ever seen. It's a beaut, in fact, I had it tattood on my back. Trouble is I can't read the dang thing unlessen I look in a mirror and then it's backwards.






I love your humor!


----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 12, 2008)

> That list Chris made is the most complete list I'd ever seen. It's a beaut, in fact, I had it tattood on my back. Trouble is I can't read the dang thing unlessen I look in a mirror and then it's backwards.






I love your humor!


----------



## DTK (Mar 12, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> That list Chris made is the most complete list I'd ever seen. It's a beaut, in fact, I had it tattood on my back. Trouble is I can't read the dang thing unlessen I look in a mirror and then it's backwards.



Careful Bob, you can go to hell for lying the same as you can for stealing!

DTK


----------



## Poimen (Mar 12, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> That list Chris made is the most complete list I'd ever seen. It's a beaut, in fact, I had it tattood on my back. Trouble is I can't read the dang thing unlessen I look in a mirror and then it's backwards.





I put it into a little box on my forehead but the hinges rusted out and now I can't get it open.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 12, 2008)

A pastor once told me that it's easier to get forgiven than it is to get a good laugh so go for the laugh. He said, 'people don't want to hear the truth, they want to hear big stories'. I know, that philosophy has major problems.

I used to do an act with a puppet. It was an eagle puppet that I controlled with my hand in its head. The first routine that I would do was to admit to the audience that "Baldwin" was not real because I didn't want to lie. Well, of course, this was always news to Baldwin who would take great insult at being called a puppet. I would ask the kids how I can prove he's not real. Someone would always say, "Take your hand out". I would do it and Baldwin would hang limp from my neck PROVING that he was a puppet.

When I would replace my hand I would break it to Baldwin that he was motionless without my hand. He would insist that he was pretending he was asleep. We would argue and then he would challenge me to pretend I was sleeping. I would, and he would start laughing. When I 'awoke' and asked him why he was laughing he announced that I was a puppet, that he had taken his hand out of my head. It was a blast, I remained honest but the puppet always insisted he was real.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 12, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> That list Chris made is the most complete list I'd ever seen. It's a beaut, in fact, I had it tattood on my back. Trouble is I can't read the dang thing unlessen I look in a mirror and then it's backwards.



That's very interesting, Bob.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 12, 2008)

Why I oughtta......


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 12, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Why I oughtta......



 Just kidding, brother, ya know I love ya!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for linking that, Andrew. John, those Scriptures definitely made it easier for me to believe in God's sovereignty in a general sense, and thus eventually made the idea of that sovereignty applying in salvation easier to swallow as well. But directly, those passages are mainly focused on His sovereignty _in the everyday affairs and events of daily life_. The more specific issues surrounding His sovereignty _in salvation_ are rooted in the TULIP acronym. For some helpful Scriptures on that, you might want to take a look at some of the verses the authors of the Canons of Dordt included throughout the text. Also, I compiled another list specifically focusing on the TULIP issues, again more specifically than the above list.

It's online, at APM and I think at one of my blogs, but that was a few years back, and I've changed it here and there since then...so I've attached the latest version to my post here. Hope it helps!

P. S. I guess it was too long to show up in the post, but the full title is supposed to be "A Brief Definition of the Doctrines of Grace, or the Five Points of Calvinism (T.U.L.I.P.), and Scriptures Supporting Them."



BobVigneault said:


> That list Chris made is the most complete list I'd ever seen. It's a beaut, in fact, I had it tattood on my back. Trouble is I can't read the dang thing unlessen I look in a mirror and then it's backwards.



Well Bawb, it may very well _seem_ like trouble, but just remember that God sovereignly ordained _that_, too.


----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you Chris!


----------



## A5pointer (Mar 13, 2008)

A good exegesis of Romans 9 will do the trick regarding salvation.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 13, 2008)

> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.puritanboard.com/f48/scr...vidence-sovereign-ordination-all-events-5966/
> ...



Charnock's book is currently on clearance at Cumberland Valley Bible Book Service for $12.99 plus $2.99 shipping.


----------



## Iconoclast (Mar 13, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> Hello,
> 
> If anyone is in a position to help me compile a list of scriptures that support the sovereignty of God in Salvation I would greatly appreciate this. I'm busy with work and can't do the research at the moment.
> 
> ...



1Thess5


> 9For God hath not appointed us to wrath, but to obtain salvation by our Lord Jesus Christ,
> 
> 10Who died for us, that, whether we wake or sleep, we should live together with him.
> 
> 11Wherefore comfort yourselves together, and edify one another, even as also ye do.





> 23And the very God of peace sanctify you wholly; and I pray God your whole spirit and soul and body be preserved blameless unto the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ.
> 
> 24Faithful is he that calleth you, who also will do it.


2Thess2


> 13But we are bound to give thanks alway to God for you, brethren beloved of the Lord, because God hath from the beginning chosen you to salvation through sanctification of the Spirit and belief of the truth:
> 
> 14Whereunto he called you by our gospel, to the obtaining of the glory of our Lord Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...


Titus 1


> 1Paul, a servant of God, and an apostle of Jesus Christ, according to the faith of God's elect, and the acknowledging of the truth which is after godliness;
> 
> 2In hope of eternal life, which God, that cannot lie, promised before the world began;


Hebrews9


> 24For Christ is not entered into the holy places made with hands, which are the figures of the true; but into heaven itself, now to appear in the presence of God for us:
> 
> 25Nor yet that he should offer himself often, as the high priest entereth into the holy place every year with blood of others;
> 
> 26For then must he often have suffered since the foundation of the world: but now once in the end of the world hath he appeared to put away sin by the sacrifice of himself


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 13, 2008)

I would just add
[bible]Genesis 1:1[/bible]


----------



## Ivan (Mar 13, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> That list Chris made is the most complete list I'd ever seen. It's a beaut, in fact, I had it tattood on my back. Trouble is I can't read the dang thing unlessen I look in a mirror and then it's backwards.



You just need another mirror.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 13, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> I would just add
> [bible]Genesis 1:1[/bible]



Amen, brother!


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 14, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> That list Chris made is the most complete list I'd ever seen. It's a beaut, in fact, I had it tattood on my back. Trouble is I can't read the dang thing unlessen I look in a mirror and then it's backwards.



Aw comeon Bawb. Judging by your mane, you probably have so much back hair that you couldn't read through that thicket even if it were not backwards.


----------



## Justified! (Mar 14, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> That list Chris made is the most complete list I'd ever seen. It's a beaut, in fact, I had it tattood on my back. Trouble is I can't read the dang thing unlessen I look in a mirror and then it's backwards.




That's funny
Well as long as you know that the Lord is totally Sovereign, then you probably do not need to read it that offen.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 17, 2008)

Does anyone have Charnock's book referenced earlier? I did not see a section on the _Treatise on Providence_.


----------

